

8-bit StarCraft - cloudkj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B16eAS1dwA

======
franck
This is very well done.

As a fan of StarCraft I must say that a lot of detail went into the making of
this parody. The protoss turret sound at 1:05 cracked me up.

Here is the awesome 8-bit theme which could have been its soundtrack :
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3in8Z-w-uHY>

------
forinti
Not too long ago I found this company from the UK that still develops games
for 8 bit micros:

<http://www.retrosoftware.co.uk/>

And they sell cassette versions! I've been thinking of writing one myself,
just for fun.

~~~
listic
There's also a game by Ian Bogost called Guru Meditation

<http://www.bogost.com/games/guru_meditation.shtml>

for Atari VCS (2600) and iPhone.

~~~
noonespecial
I can't get it to run on my Amiga...

------
d0m
Really well done. I like when there are post like this because, even thought
it's not about technology or startup, it's still related to hacking. I'm sad
when people down this talking about reddit because this post is clearly
different. It has historical lessons in it and even thought you might not like
gaming or starcraft, known that this game is still played today by thousand of
players worldwide and that it is more than 10 years old.

------
dimitar
Is it authentic? It seems to me to be a side-scroller inspired by StarCraft
and an RTS. Plus the designer of Starcraft was 10 years old in 1984, according
to wikipedia. It doesn't seem right/

~~~
tetha
Also (even though it was already said that this is a parody), the first alphas
of starcraft1 were based on the warcraft 2 engine. Screenshots are available:

[http://www.sirlin.net/storage/post-
images/starcraft_alpha.pn...](http://www.sirlin.net/storage/post-
images/starcraft_alpha.png)

( I think they abused ships for the flying units somehow, even though I am
unsure about the precise details).

I think this is a cool detail to know, and it makes me curious if the first
alphas for starcraft 2 were maps and hacks of starcraft 1 or warcraft 3 :)

~~~
GrandMasterBirt
I remember that. I'm glad they ditched it. On a side note, once WC3 came out,
the marine/firebat/zergling/hydralisk models made me thing SC2 was imminent on
the WC3 engine. Guess they didn't, and just went for a new engine entirely.

~~~
tetha
In case you are interested, more details on the development of starcraft 1 can
be found here:

[http://sclegacy.com/editorials/34-general/270-starcraft-
evol...](http://sclegacy.com/editorials/34-general/270-starcraft-evolution)

------
mattmaroon
Even back in the '80s neglecting to kill the pylon was a grave error.

------
nerfhammer
I want to see someone make a flash version of this

------
cstuder
Hmm, I fail to understand the 2D-to-1D-mapping.

~~~
eru
What's the standard mapping?

~~~
eru
Oops, ignore that comment.

------
apphacker
This kind of post is probably against the guidelines. It does not engage any
intellectual curiosity, and probably falls under:

>Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic.

This isn't meat & potatoes, this is cotton candy. There is already lots of it
on Reddit.

Basically this is the kind of Reddit-like submission that has turned
y-combinator alumni off from HN.

~~~
mattmaroon
Fun Police! You're under arrest for public display of humor.

------
hristov
Rofl, cute.

